# Apartment layout project!



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Sorry, but this is only my second post.

I've made the decision to build an n scale railroad in my apartment. It's 2 bedrooms and I've got a bit of extra space in the room we made into an office (larger of the two rooms). I planning on building an L-shape layout using 2 36x80 hollow core doors or depending on expense, make custom framework using plywood and 2x4's. I have some rough sketches of the design, but it's all on post-it notes. 

I've been using Google searches and studying YouTube videos on different design patterns, but not to take one person's design an build it, I figured I could create a hybrid of 2 separate ones. 


Here is the inspiration for the hybrid:

Side #1:









Side #2:










I have downloaded RTS from Atlas to simulate the track setup, but I'm still trying to get used to the controls. I'll stop rambling now and gather other people's input on this project before I ramble on some more.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That should make for a real nice layout. I like both of the designs as they give continuous running without having to deal with a reverse loop circuit.


----------



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing when I saw the plans. It should take a few more days to figure out the controls for the RTS software and hopefully I'll have a better layout plan for critique. 

My goal is to have some sort of framework laid out by the beginning of 2012.


----------



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I finally figured out the controls. I've merged 2 36x80 door layout plans (plus some changes) into a rough preview of my plan: 













Also, if the moderators could move this thread into the appropriate area (please not the trash...)

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N_Rail said:


> Well, I finally figured out the controls. I've merged 2 36x80 door layout plans (plus some changes) into a rough preview of my plan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice looking RR.:thumbsup:

I think the thread belongs in N scale, you will get more N scale impute.
Plus change the title?
Say.....N RAILS layout?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'm still trying to figure out the best way to re-connect the top portion with the lower. If you start in the yard and loop around, the train will end up in a continuous loop on the top portion.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

N_Rail said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the best way to re-connect the top portion with the lower. If you start in the yard and loop around, the train will end up in a continuous loop on the top portion.


:laugh: i was just looking at that and thinking about all the layouts i've drawn and scraped because i couldn't find a way out of the endless loop syndrome without major changes. draw _LOTS_ of layouts with the software. bizzar and goofy is good. you get familiar with the tools and start to see common ideas you want and things you definitely don't want


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a word of note for you,
You have created a giant one way reverse loop.
Trains go in one way and come out the opposite direction with no way to reverse the train to go back on the loop back again without backing all the way threw the the loop. 
Also if your going to be doing DCC your going to need a reverse loop controller to run this design!


----------



## Snape (Dec 7, 2011)

*Note of Caution*

I agree with the above views. Creating a reverse loop which is one way is a dangerous proposition from the view of security. make sure you take the required caution before building the model.


----------

